# Herping: another adventure less than a day from Sydney



## Nephrurus (Oct 28, 2007)

G'day all, 

I've been lucky enough to spend the last week or so in Yengo NP where we came across some pretty neat critters. Nothing amazing, but any herp is nice to see in the wild. 

I was up there for none herping, but i still managed to see 29 herptile species and about 80 bird species. We also spotlighted greater gliders and sugar gliders (also some macropod sp.).






_Carlia tetradactyla_





_Litoria latopalmata_ were everywhere. 










Mountain dragon _Rankinia diemensis_





Ornate burrowing frog _Opistodon ornatus_ (i think i got the spelling right)





_Limnodynastes dumerili_





_Crinia signifera_










_Litoria wilcoxi_





_Underwoodisaurus milli_





_Litoria peroni_ calling





_Uperolia fusca_ 





_Litoria verreauxi_. 





_Uperolia laevigata_



all the best,

-H


----------



## Magpie (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice one as always Henry.


----------



## urodacus_au (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics Henry and some good looking animals.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Trouble (Oct 28, 2007)

Very good pics
Nice animal as well


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 28, 2007)

great shots are the frogs in the last one mating?


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 28, 2007)

ace#74 said:


> great shots are the frogs in the last one mating?



Yes, they were in "amplexus". 

We had a bit of rain while i was up there and the frogs started calling like mad. 

-H


----------



## mattmc (Oct 29, 2007)

GREAT pics henry. jealous you always get to go to the cool places.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2007)

mattmc said:


> GREAT pics henry. jealous you always get to go to the cool places.



Yeah, like the Shire


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 29, 2007)

The shire has few redeeming features. One is some good herping places. The other is that with a few well placed charges, it can be excommunicated from Australia, sending it to drift to New Zealand.    

-H


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> The shire has few redeeming features. One is some good herping places. The other is that with a few well placed charges, it can be excommunicated from Australia, sending it to drift to New Zealand.
> 
> -H



Bahahaha!!! It's funny 'cause it's true :lol: :lol:


----------



## scorps (Oct 29, 2007)

coool


----------



## viridis (Oct 29, 2007)

Like always awsome pics and some great animals,

Nick


----------



## dragon lady (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW that is great photography!


----------



## Hickson (Oct 29, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> with a few well placed charges, it can be excommunicated from Australia, sending it to drift to New Zealand.
> 
> -H



I thought it had drifted over here FROM New Zealand ......



Hix


----------



## Shiv1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Your lucky going to places with so much herp


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

havent really been to yengo mite be worth checkin out

plenty of frogs


----------

